# Essential Items



## taylorc (Jun 10, 2006)

Is there a list or something with essential items I need to get for my new 26rs.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Beer......Beer.....and more Beer!!!

and the dealer will most likely give you a starter kit. It will have the basics and you can add on from there!!!

Gary


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Is there a list or something with essential items I need to get for my new 26rs


.

Yes.

Seriously though, there is a thread here on the forum addressing that same question. A search will probably be easy for you to find. Be easier thatn everyone answering it again.

Good luck. Maybe someone can link it for you. I'll try to find it if I can. I'm not too good wtih "searches", myself.

Mark


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Can/bottle opener







... sounds silly but our outings have resulted in buying the little stuff becuase we forgot it. They add up when you have to get many in one shot.

Dave


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

action Welcome to the Forum! action

You will need a bunch of things. A short list:

-A weight distribution hitch. My preference is a Equalizer.
-An electric brake controller. Prodigy is the best. 
-Leveling blocks - either 2 x 6s or buy Lynx blocks
-A GOOD sewer hose. At least a 10' hose and a 7-8' hose. The hose that comes with the startup kit won't get you far.
-Chocks for the trailer wheels
-25 Feet of coaxial cable to hook up camper to RV site cable.
-A "dog bone" connector. 50 amp to 30 amp cord.

For now, driveway camp. You will start to realize what you want and will need for the interior.

Last of all, the most important thing you can have is this forum. Ask questions, read a lot. We all have the same love of camping and either want to learn or share that what we have learned with others!

Dan


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

mswalt said:


> > Is there a list or something with essential items I need to get for my new 26rs
> 
> 
> .
> ...


Mark, I've tried searching myself. Seems like every path I take leads me to about 400 posts. I guess I still have a lot to learn about navigating this forum!

Dan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I like to remind people to get the latex gloves to use while flushing the black/grey tanks.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Did someone say beer?









If you're going to have hookups, make sure you have a good 20 foot sewer hose. Outbacks seem to have the dump valve up front while campgrounds with hookups have the sewer at the rear. I added a 10' to the 10' piece from the dealer. Are thoughts of the RV movie going through your head yet?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

http://www.rvnetlinx.com/wpclists.php

Try this link, I printed a couple of good lists from here...

Hope this helps








Dawn


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

skippershe said:


> http://www.rvnetlinx.com/wpclists.php
> 
> Try this link, I printed a couple of good lists from here...
> 
> ...


Cool link...I printed some out too.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

campmg said:


> Are thoughts of the RV movie going through your head yet?
> [snapback]122157[/snapback]​


That's why I bought a 25ft garden hose.....so my DW can clean me off without gettin' close!









Dan


----------

